# [SOLVED]Kernel 3.16.5 IRQ problems

## smlbstcbr

Hello, this seems to be a regression, it is a problem I experienced before kernel 3.12.13, which I've been using without problems. The problem is exactly the same: USB IRQ gets disabled by the kernel with the "nobody cared" message. Here's dmesg:

```

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

[    0.000000] Linux version 3.16.5-gentoo (root@localhost) (gcc version 4.8.3 (Gentoo 4.8.3 p1.1, pie-0.5.9) ) #3 SMP PREEMPT Mon Dec 15 19:52:39 BOT 2014

[    0.000000] Command line: root=/dev/sda4 acpi-enforce-resources=lax

[    0.000000] e820: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000000009f3ff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000000009f400-0x000000000009ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000000f0000-0x00000000000fffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x00000000afeeffff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000afef0000-0x00000000afef2fff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000afef3000-0x00000000afefffff] ACPI data

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000e0000000-0x00000000efffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fec00000-0x00000000ffffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

[    0.000000] SMBIOS 2.4 present.

[    0.000000] DMI:    /MS-7093, BIOS 6.00 PG 02/13/2006

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.000000] e820: remove [mem 0x000a0000-0x000fffff] usable

[    0.000000] AGP: No AGP bridge found

[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0xafef0 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-C7FFF write-protect

[    0.000000]   C8000-CFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   D0000-D3FFF write-back

[    0.000000]   D4000-FFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 0000000000 mask FF80000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 0080000000 mask FFE0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   2 base 00A0000000 mask FFF0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   3 base 00AFF00000 mask FFFFF00000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   4 disabled

[    0.000000]   5 disabled

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.000000] Base memory trampoline at [ffff880000099000] 99000 size 24576

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x00000000-0x000fffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x00000000-0x000fffff] page 4k

[    0.000000] BRK [0x01e9b000, 0x01e9bfff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x01e9c000, 0x01e9cfff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x01e9d000, 0x01e9dfff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0xafc00000-0xafdfffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0xafc00000-0xafdfffff] page 2M

[    0.000000] BRK [0x01e9e000, 0x01e9efff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0xac000000-0xafbfffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0xac000000-0xafbfffff] page 2M

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x80000000-0xabffffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x80000000-0xabffffff] page 2M

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x00100000-0x7fffffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x00100000-0x001fffff] page 4k

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x00200000-0x7fffffff] page 2M

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0xafe00000-0xafeeffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0xafe00000-0xafeeffff] page 4k

[    0.000000] BRK [0x01e9f000, 0x01e9ffff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] ACPI: Early table checksum verification disabled

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 0x00000000000F7F60 000014 (v00 RS480 )

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 0x00000000AFEF3040 000038 (v01 RS480  AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD 00000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 0x00000000AFEF30C0 000084 (v02 RS480  AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD 00000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 0x00000000AFEF31C0 0036D2 (v01 RS480  AWRDACPI 00001000 MSFT 0100000E)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 0x00000000AFEF0000 000040

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000AFEF69C0 00020C (v01 PTLTD  POWERNOW 00000001  LTP 00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SRAT 0x00000000AFEF6C40 0000C8 (v01 AMD    HAMMER   00000001 AMD  00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 0x00000000AFEF6D80 00003C (v01 RS480  AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD 00000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 0x00000000AFEF6900 000068 (v01 RS480  AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD 00000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] SRAT: PXM 0 -> APIC 0x00 -> Node 0

[    0.000000] SRAT: PXM 0 -> APIC 0x01 -> Node 0

[    0.000000] SRAT: Node 0 PXM 0 [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff]

[    0.000000] SRAT: Node 0 PXM 0 [mem 0x00100000-0xafffffff]

[    0.000000] SRAT: Node 0 PXM 0 [mem 0x100000000-0x11fffffff]

[    0.000000] NUMA: Node 0 [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff] + [mem 0x00100000-0xafeeffff] -> [mem 0x00000000-0xafeeffff]

[    0.000000] Initmem setup node 0 [mem 0x00000000-0xafeeffff]

[    0.000000]   NODE_DATA [mem 0xafeec000-0xafeeffff]

[    0.000000]  [ffffea0000000000-ffffea0002bfffff] PMD -> [ffff8800ac800000-ffff8800af3fffff] on node 0

[    0.000000] Zone ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      [mem 0x00001000-0x00ffffff]

[    0.000000]   DMA32    [mem 0x01000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.000000]   Normal   empty

[    0.000000] Movable zone start for each node

[    0.000000] Early memory node ranges

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00001000-0x0009efff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00100000-0xafeeffff]

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 720526

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 64 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 21 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3998 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 11196 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 716528 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] SB4X0 revision 0x11

[    0.000000] Ignoring ACPI timer override.

[    0.000000] If you got timer trouble try acpi_use_timer_override

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 33, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: BIOS IRQ0 override ignored.

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 21 low level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] smpboot: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 40

[    0.000000] e820: [mem 0xaff00000-0xdfffffff] available for PCI devices

[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:64 nr_cpumask_bits:64 nr_cpu_ids:2 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 27 pages/cpu @ffff8800afa00000 s78848 r8192 d23552 u1048576

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s78848 r8192 d23552 u1048576 alloc=1*2097152

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 709245

[    0.000000] Policy zone: DMA32

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda4 acpi-enforce-resources=lax

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] AGP: Checking aperture...

[    0.000000] AGP: No AGP bridge found

[    0.000000] AGP: Node 0: aperture [bus addr 0xf974000000-0xf975ffffff] (32MB)

[    0.000000] Aperture beyond 4GB. Ignoring.

[    0.000000] Memory: 2821600K/2882104K available (6443K kernel code, 783K rwdata, 2072K rodata, 1008K init, 844K bss, 60504K reserved)

[    0.000000] SLUB: HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] Preemptible hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000]    RCU restricting CPUs from NR_CPUS=64 to nr_cpu_ids=2.

[    0.000000] RCU: Adjusting geometry for rcu_fanout_leaf=16, nr_cpu_ids=2

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:4352 nr_irqs:512 16

[    0.000000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] allocated 11534336 bytes of page_cgroup

[    0.000000] please try 'cgroup_disable=memory' option if you don't want memory cgroups

[    0.000000] tsc: Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] tsc: Detected 1000.049 MHz processor

[    0.000000] tsc: Marking TSC unstable due to TSCs unsynchronized

[    0.002125] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 2000.09 BogoMIPS (lpj=1000049)

[    0.002363] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.002497] ACPI: Core revision 20140424

[    0.007124] ACPI: All ACPI Tables successfully acquired

[    0.008110] Security Framework initialized

[    0.008249] SELinux:  Initializing.

[    0.009014] SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

[    0.009836] Dentry cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.014193] Inode-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

[    0.016286] Mount-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.016428] Mountpoint-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.017198] Initializing cgroup subsys memory

[    0.017386] Initializing cgroup subsys devices

[    0.017521] Initializing cgroup subsys freezer

[    0.017648] Initializing cgroup subsys blkio

[    0.017779] Initializing cgroup subsys hugetlb

[    0.017940] tseg: 00aff00000

[    0.017945] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.018005] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.018127] mce: CPU supports 5 MCE banks

[    0.018263] Last level iTLB entries: 4KB 512, 2MB 8, 4MB 4

Last level dTLB entries: 4KB 512, 2MB 8, 4MB 4, 1GB 0

tlb_flushall_shift: 6

[    0.018719] Freeing SMP alternatives memory: 24K (ffffffff81dc1000 - ffffffff81dc7000)

[    0.019625] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=0 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.029763] smpboot: CPU0: Dual Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 180 (fam: 0f, model: 23, stepping: 02)

[    0.031000] Performance Events: AMD PMU driver.

[    0.031000] ... version:                0

[    0.031000] ... bit width:              48

[    0.031000] ... generic registers:      4

[    0.031000] ... value mask:             0000ffffffffffff

[    0.031000] ... max period:             00007fffffffffff

[    0.031000] ... fixed-purpose events:   0

[    0.031000] ... event mask:             000000000000000f

[    0.035237] MCE: In-kernel MCE decoding enabled.

[    0.037201] x86: Booting SMP configuration:

[    0.037326] .... node  #0, CPUs:      #1

[    0.108093] x86: Booted up 1 node, 2 CPUs

[    0.108333] smpboot: Total of 2 processors activated (3999.82 BogoMIPS)

[    0.109539] devtmpfs: initialized

[    0.110550] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0xafef0000-0xafef2fff] (12288 bytes)

[    0.111612] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.112018] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    0.112143] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    0.112277] node 0 link 0: io port [d000, ffff]

[    0.112284] TOM: 00000000b0000000 aka 2816M

[    0.112408] node 0 link 0: mmio [a0000, bffff]

[    0.112416] node 0 link 0: mmio [b0000000, dfffffff]

[    0.112423] node 0 link 0: mmio [f0000000, fe02ffff]

[    0.112429] node 0 link 0: mmio [e0000000, e02fffff]

[    0.112434] TOM2: 0000000120000000 aka 4608M

[    0.112559] bus: [bus 00-02] on node 0 link 0

[    0.112563] bus: 00 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

[    0.112568] bus: 00 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.112572] bus: 00 [mem 0xb0000000-0xefffffff]

[    0.112575] bus: 00 [mem 0xf0000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.112579] bus: 00 [mem 0x120000000-0xfcffffffff]

[    0.112662] ACPI: bus type PCI registered

[    0.112907] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-ff] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] (base 0xe0000000)

[    0.113007] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] reserved in E820

[    0.114043] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.120865] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

[    0.120989] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

[    0.121009] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

[    0.121133] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

[    0.129419] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.129561] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating Sleep State [\_S2_] (20140424/hwxface-580)

[    0.129880] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S5)

[    0.130004] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.130245] PCI: Ignoring host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=use_crs" and report a bug

[    0.137688] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-ff])

[    0.137824] acpi PNP0A03:00: _OSC: OS supports [ExtendedConfig ASPM ClockPM Segments MSI]

[    0.138014] acpi PNP0A03:00: _OSC failed (AE_NOT_FOUND); disabling ASPM

[    0.138351] acpi PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (ignored)

[    0.138357] acpi PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (ignored)

[    0.138364] acpi PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (ignored)

[    0.138369] acpi PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff] (ignored)

[    0.138375] acpi PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0xb0000000-0xfebfffff] (ignored)

[    0.138381] PCI: root bus 00: hardware-probed resources

[    0.138484] PCI host bridge to bus 0000:00

[    0.138611] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [bus 00-ff]

[    0.138737] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0000-0xffff]

[    0.138863] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.139006] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0xb0000000-0xefffffff]

[    0.139133] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0xf0000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.139260] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x120000000-0xfcffffffff]

[    0.139402] pci 0000:00:00.0: [1002:5950] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.139425] pci 0000:00:00.0: reg 0x18: [io  0x4100-0x411f]

[    0.139439] pci 0000:00:00.0: reg 0x1c: [mem 0xe0000000-0xffffffff 64bit]

[    0.139607] pci 0000:00:02.0: [1002:5a34] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.139696] pci 0000:00:02.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.139902] pci 0000:00:11.0: [1002:437a] type 00 class 0x01018f

[    0.139941] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 0x10: [io  0xfe00-0xfe07]

[    0.139960] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 0x14: [io  0xfd00-0xfd03]

[    0.139980] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 0x18: [io  0xfc00-0xfc07]

[    0.140011] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 0x1c: [io  0xfb00-0xfb03]

[    0.140031] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 0x20: [io  0xfa00-0xfa0f]

[    0.140051] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 0x24: [mem 0xfe02f000-0xfe02f1ff]

[    0.140072] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 0x30: [mem 0x00000000-0x0007ffff pref]

[    0.140147] pci 0000:00:11.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.140306] pci 0000:00:12.0: [1002:4379] type 00 class 0x01018f

[    0.140344] pci 0000:00:12.0: reg 0x10: [io  0xf900-0xf907]

[    0.140363] pci 0000:00:12.0: reg 0x14: [io  0xf800-0xf803]

[    0.140383] pci 0000:00:12.0: reg 0x18: [io  0xf700-0xf707]

[    0.140402] pci 0000:00:12.0: reg 0x1c: [io  0xf600-0xf603]

[    0.140422] pci 0000:00:12.0: reg 0x20: [io  0xf500-0xf50f]

[    0.140442] pci 0000:00:12.0: reg 0x24: [mem 0xfe02e000-0xfe02e1ff]

[    0.140463] pci 0000:00:12.0: reg 0x30: [mem 0x00000000-0x0007ffff pref]

[    0.140537] pci 0000:00:12.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.140687] pci 0000:00:13.0: [1002:4374] type 00 class 0x0c0310

[    0.140721] pci 0000:00:13.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfe02d000-0xfe02dfff]

[    0.140938] pci 0000:00:13.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.141118] pci 0000:00:13.1: [1002:4375] type 00 class 0x0c0310

[    0.141152] pci 0000:00:13.1: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfe02c000-0xfe02cfff]

[    0.141366] pci 0000:00:13.1: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.141605] pci 0000:00:13.2: [1002:4373] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    0.141643] pci 0000:00:13.2: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfe02b000-0xfe02bfff]

[    0.141801] pci 0000:00:13.2: supports D1 D2

[    0.141806] pci 0000:00:13.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.141887] pci 0000:00:13.2: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.142127] pci 0000:00:14.0: [1002:4372] type 00 class 0x0c0500

[    0.142159] pci 0000:00:14.0: reg 0x10: [io  0x0b00-0x0b0f]

[    0.142179] pci 0000:00:14.0: reg 0x14: [mem 0xfe02a000-0xfe02a3ff]

[    0.142258] HPET not enabled in BIOS. You might try hpet=force boot option

[    0.142582] pci 0000:00:14.1: [1002:4376] type 00 class 0x01018a

[    0.142616] pci 0000:00:14.1: reg 0x10: [io  0x0000-0x0007]

[    0.142636] pci 0000:00:14.1: reg 0x14: [io  0x0000-0x0003]

[    0.142656] pci 0000:00:14.1: reg 0x18: [io  0x0000-0x0007]

[    0.142675] pci 0000:00:14.1: reg 0x1c: [io  0x0000-0x0003]

[    0.142695] pci 0000:00:14.1: reg 0x20: [io  0xf300-0xf30f]

[    0.142735] pci 0000:00:14.1: legacy IDE quirk: reg 0x10: [io  0x01f0-0x01f7]

[    0.142862] pci 0000:00:14.1: legacy IDE quirk: reg 0x14: [io  0x03f6]

[    0.143006] pci 0000:00:14.1: legacy IDE quirk: reg 0x18: [io  0x0170-0x0177]

[    0.143133] pci 0000:00:14.1: legacy IDE quirk: reg 0x1c: [io  0x0376]

[    0.143456] pci 0000:00:14.3: [1002:4377] type 00 class 0x060100

[    0.143727] pci 0000:00:14.4: [1002:4371] type 01 class 0x060401

[    0.143858] pci 0000:00:14.4: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.144115] pci 0000:00:14.5: [1002:4370] type 00 class 0x040100

[    0.144149] pci 0000:00:14.5: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfe029000-0xfe0290ff]

[    0.144358] pci 0000:00:14.5: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.144596] pci 0000:00:18.0: [1022:1100] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.144777] pci 0000:00:18.1: [1022:1101] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.145008] pci 0000:00:18.2: [1022:1102] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.145174] pci 0000:00:18.3: [1022:1103] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.145453] pci 0000:01:00.0: [10de:0a65] type 00 class 0x030000

[    0.145475] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfb000000-0xfbffffff]

[    0.145496] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x14: [mem 0xb0000000-0xbfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.145516] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x1c: [mem 0xce000000-0xcfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.145531] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x24: [io  0xef00-0xef7f]

[    0.145546] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x30: [mem 0x00000000-0x0007ffff pref]

[    0.145722] pci 0000:01:00.1: [10de:0be3] type 00 class 0x040300

[    0.145744] pci 0000:01:00.1: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfcffc000-0xfcffffff]

[    0.147031] pci 0000:00:02.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.147162] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.147170] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfb000000-0xfcffffff]

[    0.147180] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [mem 0xb0000000-0xcfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.147281] pci 0000:02:03.0: [10ec:8139] type 00 class 0x020000

[    0.147321] pci 0000:02:03.0: reg 0x10: [io  0xdf00-0xdfff]

[    0.147344] pci 0000:02:03.0: reg 0x14: [mem 0xfdeff000-0xfdeff0ff]

[    0.147433] pci 0000:02:03.0: reg 0x30: [mem 0x00000000-0x0000ffff pref]

[    0.147497] pci 0000:02:03.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.147502] pci 0000:02:03.0: PME# supported from D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.147640] pci 0000:02:04.0: [1106:3044] type 00 class 0x0c0010

[    0.147680] pci 0000:02:04.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfdefe000-0xfdefe7ff]

[    0.147704] pci 0000:02:04.0: reg 0x14: [io  0xde00-0xde7f]

[    0.147855] pci 0000:02:04.0: supports D2

[    0.147860] pci 0000:02:04.0: PME# supported from D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.148055] pci 0000:00:14.4: PCI bridge to [bus 02] (subtractive decode)

[    0.148192] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.148201] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0xfde00000-0xfdefffff]

[    0.148211] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0xfdd00000-0xfddfffff pref]

[    0.148218] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.148224] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.148230] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0xb0000000-0xefffffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.148236] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0xf0000000-0xffffffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.148242] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0x120000000-0xfcffffffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.148269] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    0.148422] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11) *0, disabled.

[    0.149236] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11) *0, disabled.

[    0.150515] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11) *0, disabled.

[    0.151458] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11) *0, disabled.

[    0.152349] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11)

[    0.153103] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 *4 5 6 7 10 11)

[    0.153831] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11), disabled.

[    0.154676] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11)

[    0.156348] ACPI: Enabled 1 GPEs in block 00 to 1F

[    0.156778] vgaarb: setting as boot device: PCI:0000:01:00.0

[    0.156905] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.157006] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.157128] vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:01:00.0

[    0.157434] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.157681] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.157703] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    0.157886] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.158031] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.158223] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.158414] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.173938] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.173952] pci 0000:00:00.0: can't claim BAR 3 [mem 0xe0000000-0xffffffff 64bit]: no compatible bridge window

[    0.174089] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0009f400-0x0009ffff]

[    0.174095] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xafef0000-0xafffffff]

[    0.174571] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[    0.175057] Switched to clocksource refined-jiffies

[    0.199830] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.199981] ACPI: bus type PNP registered

[    0.200641] pnp 00:00: disabling [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff window] because it overlaps 0000:00:00.0 BAR 3 [mem 0x00000000-0x1fffffff 64bit]

[    0.200850] pnp 00:00: disabling [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff window disabled] because it overlaps 0000:00:11.0 BAR 6 [mem 0x00000000-0x0007ffff pref]

[    0.201011] pnp 00:00: disabling [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff window disabled] because it overlaps 0000:00:12.0 BAR 6 [mem 0x00000000-0x0007ffff pref]

[    0.201235] pnp 00:00: disabling [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff window disabled] because it overlaps 0000:01:00.0 BAR 6 [mem 0x00000000-0x0007ffff pref]

[    0.201437] pnp 00:00: disabling [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff window disabled] because it overlaps 0000:02:03.0 BAR 6 [mem 0x00000000-0x0000ffff pref]

[    0.201710] system 00:00: [io  0x0228-0x022f] has been reserved

[    0.202002] system 00:00: [io  0x040b] has been reserved

[    0.202129] system 00:00: [io  0x04d6] has been reserved

[    0.202254] system 00:00: [io  0x0c00-0x0c01] has been reserved

[    0.202381] system 00:00: [io  0x0c14] has been reserved

[    0.202507] system 00:00: [io  0x0c50-0x0c52] has been reserved

[    0.202633] system 00:00: [io  0x0c6c-0x0c6d] has been reserved

[    0.202759] system 00:00: [io  0x0c6f] has been reserved

[    0.202885] system 00:00: [io  0x0cd4-0x0cdf] has been reserved

[    0.203003] system 00:00: [io  0x4000-0x40fe] could not be reserved

[    0.203130] system 00:00: [io  0x4210-0x4217] has been reserved

[    0.203259] system 00:00: [mem 0xfee00400-0xfee00fff window] has been reserved

[    0.203450] system 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.203784] pnp 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    0.203955] system 00:02: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

[    0.204003] system 00:02: [io  0x0800-0x087f] has been reserved

[    0.204131] system 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.205023] system 00:03: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] has been reserved

[    0.205153] system 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.205536] pnp 00:04: disabling [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff] because it overlaps 0000:00:00.0 BAR 3 [mem 0x00000000-0x1fffffff 64bit]

[    0.205732] pnp 00:04: disabling [mem 0x000f0000-0x000f7fff] because it overlaps 0000:00:00.0 BAR 3 [mem 0x00000000-0x1fffffff 64bit]

[    0.205926] pnp 00:04: disabling [mem 0x000f8000-0x000fbfff] because it overlaps 0000:00:00.0 BAR 3 [mem 0x00000000-0x1fffffff 64bit]

[    0.206003] pnp 00:04: disabling [mem 0x000fc000-0x000fffff] because it overlaps 0000:00:00.0 BAR 3 [mem 0x00000000-0x1fffffff 64bit]

[    0.206202] pnp 00:04: disabling [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff] because it overlaps 0000:00:00.0 BAR 3 [mem 0x00000000-0x1fffffff 64bit]

[    0.206396] pnp 00:04: disabling [mem 0x00100000-0xafeeffff] because it overlaps 0000:00:00.0 BAR 3 [mem 0x00000000-0x1fffffff 64bit]

[    0.206691] system 00:04: [mem 0xaff00000-0xafffffff] could not be reserved

[    0.206821] system 00:04: [mem 0xafef0000-0xafefffff] could not be reserved

[    0.207002] system 00:04: [mem 0xffff0000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

[    0.207131] system 00:04: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff] could not be reserved

[    0.207259] system 00:04: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff] could not be reserved

[    0.207387] system 00:04: [mem 0xfff80000-0xfffeffff] has been reserved

[    0.207517] system 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.207532] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 5 devices

[    0.207653] ACPI: bus type PNP unregistered

[    0.212475] Switched to clocksource acpi_pm

[    0.212638] pci 0000:00:11.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xd0000000-0xd007ffff pref]

[    0.212830] pci 0000:00:12.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xd0080000-0xd00fffff pref]

[    0.212830] pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xfc000000-0xfc07ffff pref]

[    0.212830] pci 0000:00:02.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.212888] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.213035] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfb000000-0xfcffffff]

[    0.213164] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [mem 0xb0000000-0xcfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.213359] pci 0000:02:03.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xfdd00000-0xfdd0ffff pref]

[    0.213548] pci 0000:00:14.4: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.213673] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.213805] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0xfde00000-0xfdefffff]

[    0.213936] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0xfdd00000-0xfddfffff pref]

[    0.214154] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

[    0.214159] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.214165] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0xb0000000-0xefffffff]

[    0.214171] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0xf0000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.214177] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0x120000000-0xfcffffffff]

[    0.214183] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.214189] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xfb000000-0xfcffffff]

[    0.214195] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xb0000000-0xcfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.214201] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.214207] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xfde00000-0xfdefffff]

[    0.214213] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0xfdd00000-0xfddfffff pref]

[    0.214218] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

[    0.214224] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 5 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.214230] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 6 [mem 0xb0000000-0xefffffff]

[    0.214236] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 7 [mem 0xf0000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.214241] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 8 [mem 0x120000000-0xfcffffffff]

[    0.214310] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.214916] TCP established hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.215460] TCP bind hash table entries: 32768 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.215968] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

[    0.216221] TCP: reno registered

[    0.216358] UDP hash table entries: 2048 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.216556] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 2048 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.216854] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.217234] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[    0.217360] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    0.217482] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    0.217604] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    0.217742] pci 0000:00:00.0: MSI quirk detected; MSI disabled

[    0.366571] pci 0000:01:00.0: Video device with shadowed ROM

[    0.366596] PCI: CLS 32 bytes, default 64

[    0.367994] futex hash table entries: 512 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.368205] audit: initializing netlink subsys (disabled)

[    0.368351] audit: type=2000 audit(1418673240.368:1): initialized

[    0.368930] HugeTLB registered 2 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.377450] NFS: Registering the id_resolver key type

[    0.377594] Key type id_resolver registered

[    0.377717] Key type id_legacy registered

[    0.377878] ntfs: driver 2.1.30 [Flags: R/O].

[    0.378308] msgmni has been set to 5510

[    0.378977] cryptomgr_test (31) used greatest stack depth: 15120 bytes left

[    0.379448] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

[    0.379751] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.379878] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.380132] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.380641] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.381749] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    0.382038] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0

[    0.382230] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    0.382484] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1

[    0.382672] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.385241] loop: module loaded

[    0.385652] sata_sil 0000:00:11.0: version 2.4

[    0.386623] scsi0 : sata_sil

[    0.387093] scsi1 : sata_sil

[    0.387327] ata1: SATA max UDMA/100 mmio m512@0xfe02f000 tf 0xfe02f080 irq 23

[    0.387455] ata2: SATA max UDMA/100 mmio m512@0xfe02f000 tf 0xfe02f0c0 irq 23

[    0.388554] scsi2 : sata_sil

[    0.388892] scsi3 : sata_sil

[    0.389153] ata3: SATA max UDMA/100 mmio m512@0xfe02e000 tf 0xfe02e080 irq 22

[    0.389282] ata4: SATA max UDMA/100 mmio m512@0xfe02e000 tf 0xfe02e0c0 irq 22

[    0.389573] 8139too: 8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

[    0.390851] 8139too 0000:02:03.0 eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xffffc90010734000, 00:13:d3:bc:17:9e, IRQ 20

[    0.444071] firewire_ohci 0000:02:04.0: added OHCI v1.10 device as card 0, 4 IR + 8 IT contexts, quirks 0x11

[    0.444509] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    0.444640] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    0.444996] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.445236] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    0.445515] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: irq 19, io mem 0xfe02b000

[    0.451030] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    0.451554] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.451693] hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

[    0.452341] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    0.452478] ohci-pci: OHCI PCI platform driver

[    0.452820] ohci-pci 0000:00:13.0: OHCI PCI host controller

[    0.453060] ohci-pci 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    0.453301] ohci-pci 0000:00:13.0: irq 19, io mem 0xfe02d000

[    0.508405] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.508546] hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    0.509233] ohci-pci 0000:00:13.1: OHCI PCI host controller

[    0.509451] ohci-pci 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    0.509676] ohci-pci 0000:00:13.1: irq 19, io mem 0xfe02c000

[    0.564415] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.564555] hub 3-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    0.565058] usbcore: registered new interface driver uas

[    0.565244] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    0.565444] i8042: PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

[    0.568953] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    0.569108] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    0.569507] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    0.570077] I2O subsystem v1.325

[    0.570196] i2o: max drivers = 8

[    0.570483] I2O Configuration OSM v1.323

[    0.570687] I2O Bus Adapter OSM v1.317

[    0.570821] I2O SCSI Peripheral OSM v1.316

[    0.572342] rtc_cmos 00:01: RTC can wake from S4

[    0.572707] rtc_cmos 00:01: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    0.572866] rtc_cmos 00:01: alarms up to one month, 242 bytes nvram

[    0.573873] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[    0.574495] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    0.574615] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    0.574862] TCP: cubic registered

[    0.575044] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    0.575177] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    0.575364] Key type dns_resolver registered

[    0.576089] registered taskstats version 1

[    0.577113] powernow_k8: fid 0x10 (2400 MHz), vid 0x8

[    0.577233] powernow_k8: fid 0xe (2200 MHz), vid 0xa

[    0.577351] powernow_k8: fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0xc

[    0.577469] powernow_k8: fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0xe

[    0.577587] powernow_k8: fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12

[    0.577796] powernow_k8: Found 1 Dual Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 180    (2 cpu cores) (version 2.20.00)

[    0.693047] ata1: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    0.695068] ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    0.739581] ata3.00: ATA-7: SEAGATE ST3750640NS,   3.AQJZ, max UDMA/133

[    0.739705] ata3.00: 1465149168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

[    0.814534] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    0.945182] firewire_core 0000:02:04.0: created device fw0: GUID 0010dc0000d49b45, S400

[    0.998043] ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    0.998398] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SEAGATE ST375064 AQJZ PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.999097] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 1465149168 512-byte logical blocks: (750 GB/698 GiB)

[    0.999118] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    0.999571] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    0.999694] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.999754] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.020775]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

[    1.021775] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    1.267038] usb 3-2: new low-speed USB device number 2 using ohci-pci

[    1.304044] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    1.340689] EXT3-fs (sda4): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode

[    1.340827] VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 8:4.

[    1.341055] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    1.353985] devtmpfs: mounted

[    1.357239] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1008K (ffffffff81cc5000 - ffffffff81dc1000)

[    1.357429] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 12288k

[    1.370559] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1740K (ffff88000164d000 - ffff880001800000)

[    1.385270] Freeing unused kernel memory: 2024K (ffff880001a06000 - ffff880001c00000)

[    1.485244] input:   USB Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0/0003:04D9:1702.0001/input/input5

[    1.485632] hid-generic 0003:04D9:1702.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [  USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:13.1-2/input0

[    1.507192] input:   USB Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.1/0003:04D9:1702.0002/input/input6

[    1.507551] hid-generic 0003:04D9:1702.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Device [  USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:13.1-2/input1

[    1.977050] usb 2-1: new full-speed USB device number 2 using ohci-pci

[    2.009234] random: nonblocking pool is initialized

[    2.152056] usb 2-1: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub

[    2.162140] hub 2-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.164056] hub 2-1:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    2.437039] usb 2-2: new low-speed USB device number 3 using ohci-pci

[    2.626259] input: USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/0003:0458:012B.0003/input/input7

[    2.626675] hid-generic 0003:0458:012B.0003: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:13.0-2/input0

[    2.694057] usb 2-1.2: new low-speed USB device number 4 using ohci-pci

[    2.796175] input: 2-Axis,8-Button   as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.2/2-1.2:1.0/0003:0583:A000.0004/input/input8

[    2.796517] hid-generic 0003:0583:A000.0004: input,hidraw3: USB HID v1.10 Joystick [2-Axis,8-Button  ] on usb-0000:00:13.0-1.2/input0

[    3.036771] setfont (66) used greatest stack depth: 13592 bytes left

[    3.055254] kbd_mode (67) used greatest stack depth: 13168 bytes left

[    3.089817] init-early.sh (65) used greatest stack depth: 12296 bytes left

[    5.365718] systemd-udevd[238]: starting version 204

[    7.739142] systemd-udevd[265]: renamed network interface eth0 to enp2s3

[    8.509233] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: Disabling MSI

[    9.514034] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: Codec #0 probe error; disabling it...

[   10.520035] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: Codec #1 probe error; disabling it...

[   11.218904] irq 19: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)

[   11.218919] CPU: 1 PID: 291 Comm: rc Not tainted 3.16.5-gentoo #3

[   11.218924] Hardware name:    /MS-7093, BIOS 6.00 PG 02/13/2006

[   11.218929]  ffff8800ab1d918c ffff8800afb03e08 ffffffff8163e1ea ffff8800ab1d9100

[   11.218938]  ffff8800afb03e30 ffffffff81095878 ffff8800ab1d9100 0000000000000013

[   11.218946]  0000000000000000 ffff8800afb03e70 ffffffff81095d6c 0000000000000013

[   11.218954] Call Trace:

[   11.218958]  <IRQ>  [<ffffffff8163e1ea>] dump_stack+0x4e/0x7a

[   11.218980]  [<ffffffff81095878>] __report_bad_irq+0x38/0xd0

[   11.218988]  [<ffffffff81095d6c>] note_interrupt+0x22c/0x280

[   11.218998]  [<ffffffff8109366f>] handle_irq_event_percpu+0xaf/0x1d0

[   11.219005]  [<ffffffff810937d3>] handle_irq_event+0x43/0x70

[   11.219009]  [<ffffffff810968ff>] handle_fasteoi_irq+0x9f/0x160

[   11.219009]  [<ffffffff810050f8>] handle_irq+0x108/0x190

[   11.219009]  [<ffffffff810767dd>] ? get_parent_ip+0xd/0x50

[   11.219009]  [<ffffffff810048c5>] do_IRQ+0x65/0x110

[   11.219009]  [<ffffffff8164722a>] common_interrupt+0x6a/0x6a

[   11.219009]  <EOI>  [<ffffffff81646616>] ? system_call_fastpath+0x1a/0x1f

[   11.219009] handlers:

[   11.219009] [<ffffffff81451650>] usb_hcd_irq

[   11.219009] [<ffffffff81451650>] usb_hcd_irq

[   11.219009] [<ffffffff81451650>] usb_hcd_irq

[   11.219009] Disabling IRQ #19

[   11.527046] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: Codec #2 probe error; disabling it...

[   11.626934] Adding 4200992k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4200992k FS

[   12.453846] EXT3-fs (sda4): using internal journal

[   12.532030] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: Codec #3 probe error; disabling it...

[   13.785489] gzip (817) used greatest stack depth: 12224 bytes left

[   15.614797] 8139too 0000:02:03.0 enp2s3: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0xC5E1

[   15.865545] 8139too 0000:02:03.0 enp2s3: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0xC5E1

[   17.548052] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: no AFG or MFG node found

[   21.847865] ntpd (1414) used greatest stack depth: 12192 bytes left

[   22.557034] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: no AFG or MFG node found

[   25.025551] warning: process `openrdate' used the deprecated sysctl system call with 1.40.

[   27.567037] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: no AFG or MFG node found

[   27.671059] gdm-simple-slav (1444) used greatest stack depth: 12176 bytes left

[   32.579033] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: no AFG or MFG node found

[   32.579055] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: no codecs initialized
```

Any help would be appreciated, though I've been through this before and don't really want to use a polling IRQ. Just want to know if this is a known issue with my hardware (unlikely) or I missed something when configuring the new kernel.Last edited by smlbstcbr on Tue Dec 16, 2014 6:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## WWWW

A wild guess.

Can you try to have ehci built-in and ohci as module?

Then rmmod and modprobe ohci.

That error is too early in the boot to properly diagnose. Do that and see what messages spits out dmesg.

Looking at it closely usb fails right after the sound card disabling MSI:

```
[    8.509233] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: Disabling MSI

[    9.514034] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: Codec #0 probe error; disabling it...

[   10.520035] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: Codec #1 probe error; disabling it...

[   11.218904] irq 19: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option) 
```

There's a way to force snd_hda_intel to use msi. Could that be the conflict?

What about the results of:

```

cat /proc/interrupts
```

----------

## smlbstcbr

 *WWWW wrote:*   

> A wild guess.
> 
> Can you try to have ehci built-in and ohci as module?
> 
> Then rmmod and modprobe ohci.
> ...

 

For being a wild guess, it proved to be extremely effective   :Very Happy:  . For some reason, the intel HDA module was enabled (I don't have it, don't need it) and after changing OHCI to a module, things got working as they should be. Thank you very much, I will mark this as solved and I am posting the interrupts: 

```

cat /proc/interrupts 

           CPU0       CPU1       

  0:        132          0   IO-APIC-edge      timer

  1:          1          2   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

  8:          0          1   IO-APIC-edge      rtc0

  9:          0          1   IO-APIC-fasteoi   acpi, firewire_ohci

 12:          1          4   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

 17:          1        128   IO-APIC-fasteoi   snd_atiixp

 18:          7       6577   IO-APIC-fasteoi   nvidia

 19:          3        716   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb1, ohci_hcd:usb2, ohci_hcd:usb3

 20:          1        330   IO-APIC-fasteoi   enp2s3

 22:         26      18017   IO-APIC-fasteoi   sata_sil

 23:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   sata_sil

NMI:          0          0   Non-maskable interrupts

LOC:     172519     171294   Local timer interrupts

SPU:          0          0   Spurious interrupts

PMI:          0          0   Performance monitoring interrupts

IWI:          0          0   IRQ work interrupts

RTR:          0          0   APIC ICR read retries

RES:      15874      14248   Rescheduling interrupts

CAL:       8078        106   Function call interrupts

TLB:        580        437   TLB shootdowns

THR:          0          0   Threshold APIC interrupts

MCE:          0          0   Machine check exceptions

MCP:          1          1   Machine check polls

ERR:          0

MIS:          0

```

----------

